

Ask HN: Why is there no modern package manager for Java? - scottilee

Yes, there is Ant, Maven, Gradle, etc. but these are more dependency management. Why isn&#x27;t there something more similar to npm, cpan, etc.? The closest thing I see is https:&#x2F;&#x2F;jpm4j.org&#x2F; but it seems to have slowed down.
======
znemz
There are plenty already.

[http://leiningen.org/](http://leiningen.org/) [http://www.scala-
sbt.org/](http://www.scala-sbt.org/)

------
patmcc
It sucks, but it's probably because Java is used so much by large enterprises
- and big organizations often won't tolerate using other people's code or
sharing their code with other people. Node and Perl are used more by
individuals (or startups) doing small bits and sharing back and forth.

If you start one I'll use it though. :)

~~~
eicnix
Pretty much everything of the Java ecosystem is open source and I don't think
there are organizations that wont use any open source code written by other
people.

